# BB ECU question



## stocka$$200sx (Jul 18, 2004)

I have a 95 200sx se-r, I bought the BBDET and i'm going to install it on monday 7/11/05. I dont have the jdm ecu, so i'll be using the se-r (NA) ecu w/ a SAFC2........ I know a lot of people recommend against using the AFC but it should only be temporary for a couple of months until i buy a JWT ecu. Will there be any problems, as far as using the se-r ecu w/ the AFC on the BBDET


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

I know plenty of guys running their DET's with a stock ecu + S-AFC 2. As long as you tune it right, you should be fine. Good luck on the swap.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

If you use the stock ecu you have to also use the stock MAF, which will limit the power you can make until you get a JWT ecu.

MAKE SURE you have a shop dyno tune it with a wideband, DO NOT do any guesswork tuning on your own!

also, you may have to use a few of your USDM sensors as some of the bluebird sensors are different and won't work right with the usdm ecu.


----------



## stocka$$200sx (Jul 18, 2004)

thanks for your help, I'm trying to find a shop locally that has some sort of dyno or someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

You also could get a greddy emanage. Its a piggy back computer. Then you wouldn't need the jwt ecu or the safc. The nice thing about the emanage over the jwt ecu is when you get a new part you can retune it yourself. You won't have to send the ecu back in for reprogramming. All you need to do is go to a dyno and have a laptop.


----------

